# Peppermint bark Wine



## jokalotus (Apr 25, 2012)

White chocolate peppermint bark wine 1.5L
Test batch

SG 1.080
2tsp yeast nutrient
1tsp tannin
1tsp acid blend

mixed in peppermint bark with warm water until all dissolved.
Mixed in all ingredients.
Let sit overnight
Next day skimmed off cooled chocolate bar... LOL oops
2 days later added yeast lavlin rc212

Any insights or tips let me know this is just a test batch.


----------



## Julie (Apr 25, 2012)

sounds pretty good. there are a few of us who make a candy cane wine and I add chocolate to mine, turns out to be pretty awesome but you have to like peppermint.


----------



## jokalotus (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks julie! ya i love peppermint so i thought id give it a try


----------

